# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N4

## ivy

Դիմակը կբացվի հինգ օրից՝ *հունիսի 14-ին*: Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է, սակայն հեղինակը նույնպես կարող է մասնակցել քննարկումներին:
Հիշեցնեմ, որ էստեղ դեռևս չբացված դիմակ ունենք:


*Առանց համարի սենյակը*

Մտքովս անցավ մի բան պատմել: Ասեմ, որ պատմության գլխավոր հերոսի անունը հորինված է: Չնայած դեռ հորինված էլ չի. պիտի նոր մի բան մոգոնեմ:
Կար-չկար, մի մարդ կար:  Չէ, անցյալով սխալ է:
Կա-չկա, մի մարդ կա: Էդ մարդն ինձ հետ է աշխատում, ասել է թե՝ կոլեգա: Կոլեգան, իհարկե, հեչ հեքիաթային բառ չի, բայց դե պատմածս էլ հեքիաթ չի:

Եվ էսպես, ես ունեմ մի կոլեգա: Անվանենք նրան (եկավ էդ պահը) մմմ... Յոյո: Ուրիշ հարմար բան մտքիս չեկավ էս պահին: Եթե հետո ավելի լավ անուն գտնեմ, կփոխեմ: Խոստանում եմ:
Յոյոն երեք տարի հետո թոշակի է գնալու, ու էդ օրվան հաստատ շատերն են սպասում, որովհետև Յոյոյի հետ աշխատելը հեշտ չի, իսկ եթե 211 սենյակին հարցնեք՝ ընդհանրապես անհնար: 211-ում նորեկ աղջիկներ են՝ սիրուն գույնի մազերով: Էդ աղջիկները կեսօրին գալիս են 212՝ սուրճ խմելու: 212-ում ես եմ նստած, մեկ էլ՝ կոլեգա Աջն ու կոլեգա Ձախը. իրենց անունների հարցն էլ էսպես լուծենք:

Յոյոյի աշխատասենյակը միջանցքի ծայրին է, համար չունի, ու իրենից բացի ոչ ոք էդ սենյակում չի աշխատում: Ամբողջ սենյակը՝ միայն իրենը. լրիվ շեֆություն վիճակներ, գուցե մտածեք դուք, բայց չէ՝ լրիվ լքված վիճակներ, կասեմ ես:
Էդ սենյակը ծայրից ծայր թղթերով է լցված՝ իրար վրա, իրար գլխի, ոնց պատահի: Հատակից սկսած՝ բոլոր պահարաններով ու սեղանով վերջացրած: Մեծ գաղտնիք չի, որ Յոյոն դեռ յոթ տարվա հնության գործեր ունի, որոնք ավարտին չի հասցրել, այլ միայն դիզել է՝ էն հույսով, որ մի օր վերջացնելու է:
-Ինքը չի ընդունում օգնություն, ի՞նչ անես,- ասում է կոլեգա Աջը, որ Յոյոյի տարեկիցն է,- բոլորն արդեն ձեռ են քաշել: Ոչինչ անել հնարավոր չի. պիտի սպասես, մինչև օրը գա, անցնի թոշակի, համ ուրիշները հանգստանան, համ ինքը:
Յոյոն խառն է, ինքն իր մեջ խճճված: Մինչև քառասուն տարեկան սովորել է ու խոսում է մի ութ լեզվով: Բայց իր ասածը հասկանալու համար ոչ մի բառարան չի օգնի: Յոյոյի նախադաասությունները յոթ գլխանի դևեր են, ամեն մեկի բերանից՝ մի-մի բոց: Ու էդ բոցը՝ ուղիղ դեմքիդ: Խանձում թողնում է: Հանդիպումներին ոչ ոք չի լսում Յոյոյին: Կամ անմիջապես լռեցնում են: Արդեն ոչ ոք չի էլ փորձում հասկանալ, թե ինչ էր ուզում ասել Յոյոն: Գուցե մի հանճարեղ միտք էր, մի զմրուխտ, մի ադամանդ: Չէ, անցանք առաջ: Ո՞վ ուժ ունի Յոյոյի գլխում ապրող դևերի բոցերին դիմանալու:

Յոյոն ճաշարանում մենակ է նստում: Կամ հետը տնից ճաշ է բերում, նստում միջանցքում, ուտում: Յոյոյի ճաշերից սուր հոտեր են գալիս: Երբ Յոյոն հացի է նստում, բոլորը պինդ փակում են սենյակի դռները:
Մեր շեֆը, որ հեչ էլ վատ շեֆ չի, մեկ-մեկ քիչ է մնում ռումբի պես պայթի կամ Յոյոյին պայթեցնի, պրծնի: «Աման, Մուրադ ջան, չկատաղես»: Էհ, ոնց չկատաղի, եթե Յոյոյին ինչ գործ տաս, համարի՝ կորած: Յոյոյի պատճառով շեֆին թուքումուր է գալիս վերևներից, կողքերից ու տակերից: Շեֆը հա նոր բաներ է հնարում, թե ոնց անի, որ համ Յոյոյին լավ լինի, համ բոլորին: Բայց ոչ մի ճար չի գտնում:

Երբ Յոյոն արձակուրդի է գնում, իր փոխարինման հարցը զոռ է լինում. ոչ ոք մոտ չի գալիս, ով հավես ունի էդ խճճված թղթերի մեջ մտնելու:
-Ոչ մի դեպքում,- ասում են 211-ի աղջիկները:
-Ես՝ պաս,-նախապես զգուշացնում է կոլեգա Ձախը:
-Ինձ չի էլ դիմի,- ասում է կոլեգա Աջը:
Աջն ու Յոյոն ժամանակին էնքան են իրար կերել, որ հիմա իրար հետ «Դուք»-ով են խոսում: Իսկ «մի տան մեջ Դուք-ով խոսելը» կռվի տոն է, էդ հո գիտենք: Բայց հետն էլ ինչ-որ նուրբ երանգներ կան Յոյոյի ու Աջի միջև: Մի տարիքի, հակառակ սեռի: Ժամանակին նույն սենյակում են նստել: Թե ինչ է եղել իրենց միջև էն հին ու բարի օրերին, միայն իրենց է հայտնի:
-Ախր ես փորձում էի իրեն օգնել,- նորից ու նորից ասում է Աջը:
-Էլի սկսեցիր քո սիրած թեման,-ծիծաղում է Ձախը:
-Հլը խոստովանիր, դուք իրար մի քիչ սիրահարված եք,- ասում եմ ես (էս պատմվածքում մի բան էլ ես ասեմ):

Դե որ ինձ ձայն տվեցի, ինձնով էլ շարունակեմ: Ես ու Յոյոն իրար համար ահագին ժամանակ գոյություն չունեինք: Հետո, ոնց եղավ, սկսեցինք կամաց-կամաց իրար նկատել: Մեկ-մեկ աշխատանքի գալու ճանապարհին էինք իրար տեսնում, թեթև բարևում կամ ժպտում: Երբ փորձում էր խոսել, ես միշտ կարճ էի կապում՝ զուտ էն պատճառով, որ իր ասածներից ոչինչ չէի հասկանում: Բոցահարվում էի, վատ էր ինձ:

Մի օր էլ գործնական նամակ եմ ստանում՝ մի հատ փախած դիալեկտով: Ո՞ւմից՝ Յոյոյից: Պատասխանում եմ: Սիրուն, գրական: Մի հատ մեծ ծիծաղ է հետ գալիս՝ նամակի տեսքով: Էդ իմ վրա է ծիծաղո՞ւմ: Երկու րոպե հետո էլ կողքիս կանգնած է:
Խոսում-մոսում է, գլխով եմ անում, իբր՝ հա, եղավ, կարճ կապիր, մեկ էլ չգիտես ինչի անցնում է ռուսերենի.
-Կփոխարինե՞ս ինձ:
«Փոխարինել» բառը մեր կողմերում բոլորն անգիր գիտեն՝ անգամ ռուսերենով: Կոլեգա Ձախը բերանի շարժումով հեռվից հուշում է՝ «չէէէէ, ոոոոոչ»: 
-Հա, կփոխարինեմ,-ասում եմ:
Դուրս է գալիս 212-ից, որ հետո հետ գա՝ իր թղթերի կույտը շալակած: Աջը սկսում է ինձ խրատել.
-Ես էլ էի առաջ քեզ նման, բայց էդ իմ սխալն էր. դու չգիտես՝ ինչ կրակն ես քեզ գցում: Իմ գլխին էնքան օյիններ է խաղացել. քանի տարի կողք կողքի ենք աշխատել, ես նրան հինգ մատիս պես գիտեմ:
-Թե դուք ինչի չեք ամուսնացել,- աչքով եմ անում կոլեգայիս:
-Ամուսացած էինք, էլի, ամուսնացածն էլ ո՞նց է լինում,- պատասխանում է Աջը,- ամեն օր առավոտից իրիկուն իրար հետ՝ չորս պատի մեջ:

-Էդ քո Աջը էքսգիբիցիոնիստ է,- հաջորդ օրն ինձ տեղեկացնում է Յոյոն՝ վրաս լցնելով իր թղթերը,- նրան երբ թողնես, իր անտռուսիկ քամակը ցույց կտա:
Օհո, ես որ նրա լեզուն սկսում եմ հասկանալ, դա հեչ լավ նշան չի:
Թարս-թարս վրան եմ նայում.
-Արի դու Աջի մասին ինձ ոչ մի վատ բան մի ասա, լա՞վ:
-Ես ասեցի էքսգիբիցիոնիզմը վատ բա՞ն է: Քամակն էլ կարգին քամակ է, բողոքելու տեղ չունեմ:
-Բա հիմա ինչի՞ եք իրար հետ Դուք-ի անցել:
-... _Տեքստ_ ... _Բոց_ ... _Տեքստ_ ... _Բոց_ ... _Բոց_ ... Իրեն հարցրու:
Շեֆս կարմրած դեմքով դեպի մեզ է գալիս ու դեռ հեռվից գոռում.
-Յոյո՛, քեզ հինգ րոպեից սպասում եմ ինձ մոտ: 
Էս անգամ էլ որ Յոյոն սաղ մնաց, լավ կլինի:

Արձակուրդից հետո գալիս է մոտս: Պատմում եմ՝ իր բացակայության ընթացքում ինչեր են եղել: Ինչ-որ հոդվածներ է լցնում դիմացս.
-Հլը նայիր՝ ինչեր եմ բերել քեզ համար ... _Բոց_ ... _Բոց_ ... _Տեքստ_ ... _Բոց_ ...
Գլխով եմ անում, նայում հոդվածներին ու էդ պահին՝ բաբա՜մ, միտք է ծագում.
-«Ջ» կենտրոնին պիտի նոր նյութ ներկայացնեմ էս թեմաներով,-ասում եմ Յոյոյին,- կարո՞ղ եմ էս երկու օրն անցնել մոտդ, ինձ մի քիչ ուղղություն տաս, երևում է՝ լավ գիտես էս գործում ինչն ինչոց է: 
Աշխատանքն արդեն վաղուց վերջացրել եմ, մնում է հանձնել, բայց մեծ շուքով, բոլոր կոլեգաներին տեղյակ պահելով վեր եմ կենում, գնում Յոյոյի մոտ՝ կոնսուլտացիայի: 

Մի քանի օր անց՝ թիմային հանդիպման ժամանակ, երբ հասնում ենք «Ջ» կենտրոնին, պատմում եմ, թե ինչ լավ արձագանք է եկել՝ հանձնած աշխատանքի կապակցությամբ, ու որ դա մեծամասամբ Յոյոյի շնորհիվ էր: Ու բութ մատս տնկում եմ իր կողմը:
-Շատ շնորհակալ եմ, ընտիր գործ արեցիր: 
Քար լռություն: Շեֆիս դեմքը ներքև է ձգվում: Աչքերում ոգևորության կայծեր են:
Բոլորը նայում են Յոյոյին: 
-Լսեցի՞ր,- հարցնում է շեֆս,- ասում են՝ ընտիր գործ ես արել: Հլը նորից կրկնի, ոնց որ թե լավ չի լսել:
Յոյոն գույն է առնում, գույն փոխում ու վերջում դառնում Չիպոլինոյի միջի Սինյոր Պոմիդորը: 
Էդ օրը բոլորը լսում են Յոյոյին, ոչ ոք չի ընդհատում:
Բայց մի շաբաթ էլ չանցած՝ նորից շեֆիս ձայնն է ամբողջ միջանցքով մեկ.
-Յոյո՜...
Ու կոլեգա Աջը ուսերն է թոթվում.
-Նրան օգնել չի լինի, ես էնքան եմ փորձել, ինչեր ասես չեմ արել:
Կոլեգա Ձախը նորից ծիծաղում է.
-Հա, հա, էդ արդեն շատ ենք լսել:
Աջը ոնց որ թե շոգել է Յոյոյի թեմայից, շորի փեշով հով է անում. հագին ներքնազգեստ չկա: 

Անցնում եմ առանց համարի սենյակի կողքով, մի պահ ոտքս կախ եմ գցում, դուռը ծեծում:
-Ուղղակի ուզում էի հարցնել՝ ոնց ես,-ասում եմ Յոյոյին:
-Լավ եմ, բայց ինչի ես հարցնում, մտքինդ ասա:
-Ուզում էի իմանալ, թե ոնց ես, ուրիշ ոչինչ:
-Իսկականի՞ց: 
Գլխով եմ անում:
-Դե սպասիր պատմեմ, թե ոնց եմ:
Ու Յոյոն թղթերի կույտի տակից դուրս է քաշում մի մեծ թղթապանակ, բացում, դնում դիմացս ու սկսում միջից թղթեր հանել, ցույց տալ: Էլ նամակներ, էլ դատական որոշումներ: Արդեն մի քանի տարի է, ինչ քույրերի հետ դատական քաշքշուքների մեջ է. ծնողներից մնացած ժառանգությունը չեն կարողանում կիսել: Պատմում է, թե քույրերն ինչ ստերի են դիմել, ինչ բաներ են սարքել գլխին, որ դատը շահեն: Զզվելի դրվագներ, ու ամբողջը՝ հարազատների միջև: 
-Փոքր ժամանակ ո՞նց էիք իրար հետ: Մտերիմ չէի՞ք,-հարցնում եմ:
-Չէ, երբեք մոտ չենք եղել: Մեր ծնողներից էր գալիս:
Պատմում է, թե ոնց էր մայրը հորը ծեծում, էն էլ իրենց բոլորի ներկայությամբ: Հա, հենց մայրը՝ հորը, ոչ թե հակառակը: Ու թե ինչ կռիվներ էին լինում տանը: 
Յոյոն ընտանիք չունի, երեխաներ էլ:
-Ոչ էլ քույրերս ունեն:
Դուրս եմ գալիս սենյակից, հետ գնում իմ 212: Գունավոր մազերով 211-իկները սրճում են Աջի ու Ձախի հետ: Գալիս նստում եմ կոմպի դիմաց: Ինչ հասկացա՞ Յոյոյի պատմածից: Ամեն մի բառը: 
Զանգ՝ առանց համարի սենյակից:
-Ժամանակ ունե՞ս, բան եմ ուզում ցույց տալ:
Նորից վազում եմ մոտը:

-Էհ, մեր Յոյոն,- սկսում է Աջն իր սիրած թեմա,- ախր վատ մարդ չի, բայց ինչ անես: Էլ նրան օգնել չի լինի:
Ու միջանցքում նորից լսվում է շեֆի ձայնը.
-Յոյո՛, ո՞ւր են թղթերը, հինգ րոպեից՝ ինձ մոտ:

----------

Arpine (05.11.2016), John (10.06.2016), Lion (10.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (09.06.2016), Sambitbaba (09.06.2016), Smokie (25.06.2016), Tiger29 (10.06.2016), Արէա (09.06.2016), Մուշու (10.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (10.06.2016), Նիկեա (09.06.2016), Վոլտերա (09.06.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ շարունակությանը։

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ivy

Ոնց հասկացա՝ էսքանն էր  :Xeloq: 
Շարունակություն ա պահանջո՞ւմ, սպասեք կարդամ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ռիփ, Բյուրը վերջի պարբերությունը դրել ա, որ շարունակություն չպահանջվի, բայց ես պահանջում եմ ։)

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

ivy (09.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, ստեղ քեզնից շարունակություն են պահանջում, արի տես ինչ ես անում, բայց արդեն ասել եմ՝ ինքնաբացահայտվել չի կարելի   :Tongue:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ես մի հոգի գիտեմ Ակումբում, ով էսքան գեղեցիկ, ամբողջական և, ամենակարևորը` բարի պատմվածք կգրեր: :Love:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բյուր, ստեղ քեզնից շարունակություն են պահանջում, արի տես ինչ ես անում, բայց արդեն ասել եմ՝ ինքնաբացահայտվել չի կարելի


Դու գրել ես՝ դու էլ շարունակի, ինչ ես խալխի վրա գցում  :Tongue:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.06.2016), Ուլուանա (10.06.2016)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մենակ խոսակցություններն էդքան չգրավեց, մնացած ամեն ինչն ընտիր էր

----------


## Micke

Ստեղ մի քանի ինդիցներ ինձ հուշում են, որ հեղինակը Գերմանիայում է ապրում: Բյուրոյի Համարակալված սենյակներ, "դիալեկտ", ոնց ես-ը չհասկանալ, հասկանալուց հետո լավ եմ-ի փոխարեն կյանքի բոլոր պրոբլեմները պատմել... տիպիկ Գերմանիա:
Պատմողի ոճը` ընգծված սրամիտ-անմիջական-կիսահեգնական-կլիշեավորված(սինյոր պոմիդոր) բոլորովին էլ գրավիչ չէ. Ասես փորձ է արվում սրամիտ բառակապակցություններով անպայման համեմել պատմությունը, որն իրականրում սրամիտ չէ, փոխարենը ուսերի թոթվանքով ուղեկցված հարց է առաջացնում` է... հետո? Առակդ ինչ կուսուցանե?

Հեղինակ ջան սորրի, բայց դե... էն չի:

----------


## ivy

> Ստեղ մի քանի ինդիցներ ինձ հուշում են, որ հեղինակը Գերմանիայում է ապրում: Բյուրոյի Համարակալված սենյակներ, "դիալեկտ", ոնց ես-ը չհասկանալ, հասկանալուց հետո լավ եմ-ի փոխարեն կյանքի բոլոր պրոբլեմները պատմել... տիպիկ Գերմանիա:


Ուրեմն էս ամեն ինչը տիպիկ Գերմանիան էր բնութագրում, հա՞  :Smile: 
Սենյակի վրայի համարներից սկսած, որ իբր էլ աշխարհի ուրիշ ոչ մի երկրում չկա:
Լավ էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էդ երբվանի՞ց ա բայց այլ գրական գործի հերոսին մեջբերելը կլիշե համարվում։ Համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ էդ բառի իմաստը ճիշտ գիտես, Մայք ջան։

----------


## Micke

> Ուրեմն էս ամեն ինչը տիպիկ Գերմանիան էր բնութագրում, հա՞ 
> Սենյակի վրայի համարներից սկսած, որ իբր էլ աշխարհի ուրիշ ոչ մի երկրում չկա:
> Լավ էլի



Եթե միայն համարակալած դռների պահը լիներ, ապա ոչ: Սակայն ինքնաբերաբար օգտագործված դիալեկտ բառը, "ոնց ես" բառակապակցության սխալ ընկալումը և դրան հետևող կյանքի բոլոր պրոբլեմների շարադրում.... այդ ամենը խոսում է Գերմանիայի մասին.

----------


## boooooooom

> Երբ փորձում էր խոսել, ես միշտ կարճ էի կապում՝ զուտ էն պատճառով, որ իր ասածներից ոչինչ չէի հասկանում: Բոցահարվում էի, վատ էր ինձ:


Բան չի հասկանում, բայց խոսքերից բոցահարվում ա?

----------


## Micke

Նա յա...

----------


## Micke

> Էդ երբվանի՞ց ա բայց այլ գրական գործի հերոսին մեջբերելը կլիշե համարվում։ Համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ էդ բառի իմաստը ճիշտ գիտես, Մայք ջան։


Գալաթեա ջան, ուրիշ գրական հերոսի մեջբերումը կլիշե չէր լինի, եթե ինդիվիդուալ (անձնկան) համոզմունքից բխեր և ներառեր իր մեջ մի նոր բան:
"Կարմիր` ինչպես սինյոր պոմիդորիը" արտահայտությունն այնքան է ծեծված, որ արդեն դարձել է կլիշե, ինչպես օրինակ ճշտապահ` ինչպես գերմանացի, վախկոտ` ինչպես նապաստակ,  խորամանկ` ինչպես հրեա,  ինքնահավան ինչպես հույն և այլն:  Հիմա ասա ինձ Գալաթեա ջան,  "կարմիր` ինչպես սինյոր պոմիդոր" արտահայտությունը վերոնշյալ կլիշեներից շատ է տարբերվում?

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես արդեն սկսում եմ մտածել՝ կարո՞ղ ա՝ վերջերս ինձ հետ մի բան էն չի, որ կարդացածս ոչ մի բան չեմ հավանում...

Բոլոր մտքերը սրամիտ ու դիպուկ ձևակերպելու ձգտումն, իմ կարծիքով, չարաշահված էր պատմվածքում, մի տեսակ ինքնանպատակի պես. կարդալիս հաճախ ինչ–որ չեզոք, «համեստ» (անպաճույճ) նախադասության ծարավ էի զգում։ Առաջին պարբերությունը լրիվ ավելորդ էր, ըստ իս. ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա, զուտ ոլոր–մոլոր բառախաղեր։ Ու էդ նույն տիպի անտեղի «կոտրատվող» մտքեր ու նախադասություններ ընթացքում էլ էին հանդիպում։ Էդ կարգի նախադասությունները կարծես նպաստում են չձանձրանալուն, բայց դրանց չարաշահումն էլ հոգնեցնող է, դե, համենայնդեպս, ինձ համար էդպես էր, չգիտեմ։ Պատմվածքը կարծես հյուսված լիներ հենց գրելաոճի շուրջ, ոչ թե սյուժեի կամ այլ բանի. սյուժեն, որ տեղից էլ առանձնապես կշիռ չուներ, լրիվ խեղճացել–մնացել էր գրելաոճի ծանրության տակ։

Ինչ բացասական ստացվեց... Իրականում էդքան վատը չի, ուղղակի էն բաները, որ դրական են պատմվածքում, հեղինակի բոլոր պատմվածքներին բնորոշ կայուն գծերից են՝ գրագետ, սահուն շարադրանք, հմուտ կառուցվածք, կասեի՝ նաև համով–հոտով, ինչպես միշտ, բայց էս անգամ համուհոտը մի տեսակ դուրս չեկավ։

Դե, որ հեղինակն ivy–ն է, մի վայրկյան անգամ չեմ կասկածում  :Tongue: ։

----------

erexa (10.06.2016), Micke (10.06.2016), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (10.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բան չի հասկանում, բայց խոսքերից բոցահարվում ա?


Հա, բա չի հասկանում, հենց դրա համար էլ բոցահարվում ա  :Jpit: ։ Բոցն էստեղ կոնկրետ նշանակություն ունի, որի մասին հենց սկզբից հեղինակը գրել էր.



> Յոյոյի նախադաասությունները յոթ գլխանի դևեր են, ամեն մեկի բերանից՝ մի-մի բոց: Ու էդ բոցը՝ ուղիղ դեմքիդ: Խանձում թողնում է:


Յոյոյի ասածներն էլ, ըստ այդմ, հաճախ ներկայացնում է «-... Տեքստ ... Բոց ... Տեքստ ... Բոց ... Բոց ...» տեսքով, այսինքն՝ մյուսների համար բարդ ու անհասկանալի բաներ շատ է ասում։

----------

boooooooom (10.06.2016)

----------


## Lion

Սկզբունքորեն լավն էր, թեթև, մարդկային, լավ էր կարդացվում, ուղղակի... մի ինչ որ անավարտության պահ կար, թվում է, թե, ահա-ահա, հիմա հեղինակը կասի, թե ինչու է պատմում այդ ամենը, բայց չի ասում, վերջ, վերջում էլ ակնարկում է սիրու մասին: Սիրում եմ նման պատմվախքներ, երբ "սովորականի տակ փորձում են անսովորը տեսնել", բայց, ըստ իս, մշակման, ինտրիգի ավելացման տեղ կա: Միանում եմ այն կարծիքին, որ էս դրսում ապրող մարդւո գրած էր - էդ հայաստանյան իրականություն չի, տենց մարդուն, էն էլ հայաստանյան մասնավոր իրավաբանական օֆիսում, էչին պահի, բացի այդ... մեր իրավաբանական օֆիսները պարզ կառուցվածք ունեն, "Ջ" կենտրոններին դեռ չեն հասել...

----------

Micke (10.06.2016), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (10.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Ես արդեն սկսում եմ մտածել՝ կարո՞ղ ա՝ վերջերս ինձ հետ մի բան էն չի, որ կարդացածս ոչ մի բան չեմ հավանում...
> 
> Բոլոր մտքերը սրամիտ ու դիպուկ ձևակերպելու ձգտումն, իմ կարծիքով, չարաշահված էր պատմվածքում, մի տեսակ ինքնանպատակի պես. կարդալիս հաճախ ինչ–որ չեզոք, «համեստ» (անպաճույճ) նախադասության ծարավ էի զգում։ Առաջին պարբերությունը լրիվ ավելորդ էր, ըստ իս. ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա, զուտ ոլոր–մոլոր բառախաղեր։ Ու էդ նույն տիպի անտեղի «կոտրատվող» մտքեր ու նախադասություններ ընթացքում էլ էին հանդիպում։ Էդ կարգի նախադասությունները կարծես նպաստում են չձանձրանալուն, բայց դրանց չարաշահումն էլ հոգնեցնող է, դե, համենայնդեպս, ինձ համար էդպես էր, չգիտեմ։ Պատմվածքը կարծես հյուսված լիներ հենց գրելաոճի շուրջ, ոչ թե սյուժեի կամ այլ բանի. սյուժեն, որ տեղից էլ առանձնապես կշիռ չուներ, լրիվ խեղճացել–մնացել էր գրելաոճի ծանրության տակ։
> 
> Ինչ բացասական ստացվեց... Իրականում էդքան վատը չի, ուղղակի էն բաները, որ դրական են պատմվածքում, հեղինակի բոլոր պատմվածքներին բնորոշ կայուն գծերից են՝ գրագետ, սահուն շարադրանք, հմուտ կառուցվածք, կասեի՝ նաև համով–հոտով, ինչպես միշտ, բայց էս անգամ համուհոտը մի տեսակ դուրս չեկավ։
> 
> Դե, որ հեղինակն ivy–ն է, մի վայրկյան անգամ չեմ կասկածում ։



Աչքիդ մատաղ... ինչ սուր աչք ունես է: Լրիվ համաձայն եմ. Առանց այն էլ ինտրիգից զուրկ սյուժեն տուժում է այդ մտերմիկ -անմիջական- cool պատմելաոճից: իրոք տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ամբողջ ինտրիգը հենց պատմելաոճն է:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դիալոգները Այվիին են, բայց ես չգիտեմ խի հիշում եմ, որ անտռուսիկ կոլեգայի մասին Բյուրն էր պատմում։
Աչքիս սխալ եմ հիշում  :Think:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կապ չունի ով ա, վերջին պարբերությունը հանի, շարունակի ։)

----------


## erexa

Անհաջող գործ ա ստացվել: Ուլուանայի հետ համաձայն եմ, ուղղակի բառախաղեր էին, մի կերպ կարդացի, մինչև վերջ էլ չցանկացա կարդալ, կոնկրետ միտք չկար: Դուրս չեկավ:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Դիալոգները Այվիին են, բայց ես չգիտեմ խի հիշում եմ, որ անտռուսիկ կոլեգայի մասին Բյուրն էր պատմում։
> Աչքիս սխալ եմ հիշում


Անտռուսիկ կոլեգան հաստատ Այվիինն էր, Բյուրը կոլեգաներից մեկնակ գեյերի, ղեկավարի ու էն գերմանացու մասին է պատմում, որի դուռը չգիտեր՝ թակե՞լ, թե առանց թակելու մտնել։  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.06.2016)

----------


## Արէա

Լավն էր։ 

Բայց մինչև փեշով հով անելը, իսկ դա համարյա պատմվածքի վերջում ա, պարզ չի Յոյոյի, Աջի, Ձախի ու հեղինակի սեռերը, կարելի ա ինչ-որ ձև նշել դա։

Հետո մեկ ու մեկ երկխոսություններում խառնվում ա հերթականությունը։ Օրինակ. 
_-Լսեցի՞ր,- հարցնում է շեֆս,- ասում են՝ ընտիր գործ ես արել: Հլը նորից կրկնի, ոնց որ թե լավ չի լսել։  
_Նախադասության սկիզբը Յոյոյին ա ուղղված, վերջը հեղինակին, բայց որևէ կերպ առանձնացված չի իրարից։

Ու Յոյոյի բոցավառ տեքստից մի հատված կարելի էր բերել, նոր շարունակել բոց ու տեքստով, պարզ չի ոնց էր խոսում Յոյոն վերջապես։

Իսկ ընդհանուր ինձ դուր եկավ։ Լավն էր։

----------

Smokie (25.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ստեղ քեզնից շարունակություն են պահանջում, արի տես ինչ ես անում, բայց արդեն ասել եմ՝ ինքնաբացահայտվել չի կարելի


Դու շարունակի, ես խառն եմ էսօր  :Jpit: 



> Անտռուսիկ կոլեգան հաստատ Այվիինն էր, Բյուրը կոլեգաներից մեկնակ գեյերի, ղեկավարի ու էն գերմանացու մասին է պատմում, որի դուռը չգիտեր՝ թակե՞լ, թե առանց թակելու մտնել։


Էս ինչեր եմ լսում, սենց բաներ ե՞րբ եմ պատմել  :Jpit:

----------


## John

Իմ մոտ էլ կար անավարտության զգացում։ Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ հավեսով կարդացի, լավն էր  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (10.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարդացի, տեսնեմ՝ ես եմ գրել, թե չէ: Պարզվեց՝ ես չեմ գրել  :Jpit: 
Նախ ասեմ ինչն ինձ դուր չեկավ: Մետապատմությունը դուրս չեկավ: Ընդհանրապես, դա շատ նուրբ բան ա ու պետք ա շա՜տ զգուշորեն օգտագործել: Երբ աննպատակ ա լինում, ուղղակի ավելորդ տեքստ ա դառնում: Մինչև հիմա մետապատմության մենակ մի լավ գործածություն եմ տեսել: Կունդերայի «Անմահությունն» ա: Ուրիշ տեղերում միշտ անհամ ա: Երկխոսությունների պահերով էլ «ասաց էսինչը», «նկատեց էնինչը» արտահայտությունների հետ պետք ա շատ զգույշ լինել, որ տեքստի սահունություն վրա չազդեն: Էստեղ շատ դուրս են ցցվում էդ արտահայտությունները: 

Դուրս չեկավ նաև, որ մի տեսակ պատմությունը ոչ մի տեղ չէր տանում: Ինչ-որ ինքնանպատակ, անհասկանալի բան ա, չես հասկանում՝ հեղինակն ինչ ա ուզում ասի: Յոյոյի կերպարը հավեսն ա, լավ ա զարգացվում, բայց հենց զարգացվում ա, պատմվածքն ավարտվում ա: Ուզում ես իմանալ՝ իրա ու Աջի միջև ինչ ա էղել, ուզում ես ավելի շատ կողքից բամբասանքներ լսել, ուզում ես իմանալ ի վերջո «վերջը ինչ էղավ», բայց վերջ չկար:

Դժվար Ռիփը լինի: Չեմ հիշում իրան սենց ֆինտուֆլուշկաներ անելիս: Երևի ջահելներից մեկն ա, հավանաբար՝ Ալֆան (դատական գործեր-բան):

----------

erexa (11.06.2016)

----------


## Tiger29

Գրվածքի մեջ, նախադասություններում 8 հատ միջակետ գտա։ Ամենաշատ օգտագործողը ivy-ն ա։

----------


## ivy

> Գրվածքի մեջ, նախադասություններում 8 հատ միջակետ գտա։ Ամենաշատ օգտագործողը ivy-ն ա։


Էն, որ ես միջակետ շատ եմ սիրում, էդ տենց ա (բայց հավանաբար ոչ միայն ես). նենց հավես ա, որ էդպիսի մանրուքներ նկատողներ կան  :Kiss:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.06.2016), Sambitbaba (10.06.2016), Ուլուանա (12.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էն, որ ես միջակետ շատ եմ սիրում, էդ տենց ա (բայց հավանաբար ոչ միայն ես). նենց հավես ա, որ էդպիսի մանրուքներ նկատողներ կան


Ես էլ. միջակետերով քեզ եմ նման, բազմակետերով` Մեֆին, բթով էլ... երևի բթությունս եմ ցույց տալիս:

Քանզի հեչ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե այս սիրուն պատմվածքն ինչու՞ այսքան քննադատությունների արժանացավ... Թե՞ ես եմ հայելու միջից կարդացել ու ամեն ինչ աչքիս թարս է երևացել...

Ինչևէ, ինձ շատ է դուր եկել: Եթե ինչ-որ բան կարող էի ասել դեմ, ամենը ճաշակի հարց է, իսկ ստեղծագործության մեջ սեփական ճաշակը հեղինակի վզին փաթաթելը` համենայն դեպս ինձ անճաշակություն է թվում... Իսկ մնացածում, ամեն ինչ շատ լավ էր. հանդարտ, հումորով, մարդասիրությամբ, մեծ սրտով լի ստեղծագործություն:

Համարում եմ, որ քննադատություններն անարդար էին այստեղ:

Բայց զարմանալի էր, որ իտալիկներին ոչ ոք չկպավ... :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց զարմանալի էր, որ իտալիկներին ոչ ոք չկպավ...


Իտալիկ որտե՞ղ տեսար  :Huh:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իտալիկ որտե՞ղ տեսար


Օրինակ.

-Բա հիմա ինչի՞ եք իրար հետ Դուք-ի անցել:
-_... Տեքստ ... Բոց ... Տեքստ ... Բոց ... Բոց ..._ Իրեն հարցրու:

Հիշեցի, որ դու (բայց ոչ միայն դու) չէիր սիրում այն, ու դա էր պատճառը, որ համոզված էի, որ հեղինակը դու չես... :Smile:  
Ասածս այդ էր ընդամենը: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրինակ.
> 
> -Բա հիմա ինչի՞ եք իրար հետ Դուք-ի անցել:
> -_... Տեքստ ... Բոց ... Տեքստ ... Բոց ... Բոց ..._ Իրեն հարցրու:
> 
> Հիշեցի, որ դու (բայց ոչ միայն դու) չէիր սիրում այն, ու դա էր պատճառը, որ համոզված էի, որ հեղինակը դու չես... 
> Ասածս այդ էր ընդամենը:


Հա, չարաշահում չեմ սիրում: Բայց ստեղ սկի չարաշահած չի, էն կարգի, որ չէի էլ նկատել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լավն էր։ 
> 
> Բայց մինչև փեշով հով անելը, իսկ դա համարյա պատմվածքի վերջում ա, պարզ չի Յոյոյի, Աջի, Ձախի ու հեղինակի սեռերը, կարելի ա ինչ-որ ձև նշել դա։


Կարծում եմ՝ սեռերը չնշելը միտումնավոր ա արված, ու հեչ էլ վատ չի։ Ես էլ ահագին ուշ գլխի ընկա, թե ով ինչ սեռի ա, բայց մի տեսակ հետաքրքիր էր նույնիկ էդ բացահայտման պրոցեսը։ Սկզբում Յոյոյին կնոջ տեղ էի դրել, բայց ինչ–որ չափից դուրս տղամարդկային կին էր երևում, հետո հասկացա, որ չէ, տղամարդ ա, ու ամեն ինչ ընկավ տեղը  :Jpit: ։




> Գրվածքի մեջ, նախադասություններում 8 հատ միջակետ գտա։ Ամենաշատ օգտագործողը ivy-ն ա։


Իսկ ինձ թվում ա՝ մենաշատ օգտագործողը ես եմ. ամեն տեղ միջակետեր եմ զգում/տեսնում  :Jpit: ։ Վերջերս եմ նկատել, որ Այվին էլ ա շատ օգտագործում։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես մեր միջակետիկը անարդարացիորեն արհամարհված կետադրական նշան ա։

----------

ivy (13.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

Վերջ Այվի ջան, կարդալով քո ուրիշ շատ գրառում, պատմվածք, օրագիր ու հոդվածները, վերջնականապես համոզվեցի որ դու ես դիմակի հետևում թաքնվածը։ Դրան գումարած էն Գերմանիայում ապրողի պահը, որը ես հենց ամենասկզբից որսացի։ Պատմվածքիցդ գերմանախոս երկրի հոտը Մյունխենից մինչև Վիեննա է սփռվել :Wink: 
Դե էն ինդիցների մասին արդեն գրել եմ, գումարած ոճը, որն անգամ քեզ չճանաչող (ես) մարդը մի քիչ քեզ ընթերցելով, անմիջապես ճանաչում է։ Du bist unverkennbar  :Smile:  Կներես դրա հայերեն համարժեքը չգտա։

----------


## ivy

Օրն եկավ, հաստատեմ, որ ես էի  :Smile: 

Հավես էր տեսնել, որ էդքան մարդ միանգամից ճանաչեց հեղինակին. ուրեմն արդեն լավ ճանաչելի ձեռագիր կա, էդ շատ ուրախացնող էր։ 

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորին՝ կարդալու ու կարծիք թողնելու համար:
Իհարկե, կարելի էր պատմությունն ինչ-որ հանգուցալուծման բերել, բայց ես վերջերս էսպես եմ գրում՝ առանց ուղիղ սյուժեի ու առանց կոնկրետ ավարտի, ու, կարծում եմ, էս ձևն էլ ապրելու իրավունք ունի: Դե գրելաոճն էլ մեկին դուր է գալիս, մեկին՝ նյարդայնացնում, ինչն էդպես էլ պիտի լինի: 

Մի մոռացեք, որ *էստեղ* դեռ չբացված դիմակ ունենք:
Ու շարունակեք ուղարկել նոր աշխատանքներ  :Wink:

----------

Micke (14.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (14.06.2016), Sambitbaba (14.06.2016), Վոլտերա (14.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իհարկե, կարելի էր պատմությունն ինչ-որ հանգուցալուծման բերել, բայց ես վերջերս էսպես եմ գրում՝ առանց ուղիղ սյուժեի ու առանց կոնկրետ ավարտի, ու, կարծում եմ, էս ձևն էլ ապրելու իրավունք ունի: Դե գրելաոճն էլ մեկին դուր է գալիս, մեկին՝ նյարդայնացնում, ինչն էդպես էլ պիտի լինի:


Իհարկե գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունեն էդ տեսակ գործերը, բայց պատմվածքին պատմվածք դարձնում ա հենց կառուցվածքը  :Smile:  Ու իրականում անգամ անավարտ թվացող պատմվածքներն ունեն իրենց հանգուցալուծումը: Բայց կոնկրետ էս գործը կիսատ էր: Կերպարը զարգացնելուց էն կողմ չէր գնացել: Իսկ մենակ կերպար զարգացնելով պատմվածք չես ստանա:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Իհարկե գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունեն էդ տեսակ գործերը, բայց պատմվածքին պատմվածք դարձնում ա հենց կառուցվածքը  Ու իրականում անգամ անավարտ թվացող պատմվածքներն ունեն իրենց հանգուցալուծումը: Բայց կոնկրետ էս գործը կիսատ էր: Կերպարը զարգացնելուց էն կողմ չէր գնացել: Իսկ մենակ կերպար զարգացնելով պատմվածք չես ստանա:


Դա քո կարծիքն ա, որը նույնպես գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունի:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դա քո կարծիքն ա, որը նույնպես գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունի:


Դա տարրական գրականության տեսություն ա:

----------


## ivy

> Դա տարրական գրականության տեսություն ա:


Օքեյ  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.06.2016), Աթեիստ (14.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իհարկե, կարելի էր պատմությունն ինչ-որ հանգուցալուծման բերել, բայց ես վերջերս էսպես եմ գրում՝ առանց ուղիղ սյուժեի ու առանց կոնկրետ ավարտի, ու, կարծում եմ, էս ձևն էլ ապրելու իրավունք ունի: Դե գրելաոճն էլ մեկին դուր է գալիս, մեկին՝ նյարդայնացնում, ինչն էդպես էլ պիտի լինի:


Եթե նույնիսկ պատմվածքում չկա "ուղիղ սյուժե ու կոնկրետ ավարտ", - դա չի նշանակում, որ պատմվածք չկա: Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե ինչպես ես ներկայացնում:
Ես մի բան եմ հասկանում. եթե մարդու մոտ ստացվում է քանդել կարծրատիպերը, թող ուրեմն դնի ու քանդի: Դրանից համ ինքը կշահի, համ ուրիշները:
Այվ ջան, քեզ մոտ ստացվում է: Արխային քանդիր... Արվեստի լավագույն նմուշները միշտ էլ սահմաններից դուրս են լինում:
Եվ ընդհանրապես, ի՞նչ սահման: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է միտքը սահմանափակել...
Եթե ժամանակ լիներ, երևի մի պատմվածք գրեի սահմանափակ մտքի մասին... Կամ պիես...
Մրցույթ կազմակերպեք...

Ապրես, Այվ ջան, ինձ շատ դուր եկավ պատմվածքդ: :Love:

----------

ivy (14.06.2016), Smokie (25.06.2016), Արէա (14.06.2016)

----------


## Smokie

Լավն էր ահագին: :Smile:  Հատկապես սկզբի նկարագրություններն ու պատմելու ոճը հավեսն էր: Սկզբից ասեցի, "վաայ, էս ինչ երկար ա", իսկ վերջում անավարտի տպավորություն թողեց: Ես էլ Աթեիստի պես կուզեի իմանալ, թե ի՞նչ եղավ հետո: :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.06.2016)

----------

